# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Radix reef

## Rui da Silva

boas a todos, depois de 8 meses com o red sea max, viro-me agora para uma coisa mais bem elaborada, onde pretendo ter lps, sps, peixes e alguns invertebrados. aqui vai o que se pretende ser um reef. :SbOk5:  

data da montagem: 01-11-2007
aqua: 135x70x70cm com coluna seca
sump: 70x45x40
refugio: 30x15x45 (dsb 20 cms de areia viva, chateomorpha,ulva)
escumador: ATI bubble master 250
retorno: ocean runner 3500L/H 
circulação: 2x resun wave maker 15000L/H 
iluminação: 2x hqi 150w 10000k (temporario)
                4x actinicas t5 (reef blue aquamedic)
                1x moonlight (1 led)
reactor de calcio turbo chalk 2 da aqua care
rocha viva: 100kg proveniente de varios aquas 
areão: 50 kg aragamax sugar size 

peixes:
           1x zebrassoma scopas
           6x cromis viridis
           2x ocelaris
           1x labroides dimidiatus
           1x acanthurus tenneti
           1x synchiropus esplendidus
           1x zebrassoma flavescens
           1x Halichoeres Trispilus
           1x ecsenius bicolor        

agradeço opiniões,criticas e comentarios.

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

força com isso rui 
faz la os upgrades e mostra fotos

p.s. eu já vi um pouco  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas, depois de no final do ano ter rachado a sump, o azar continua, e desta vez foi o movel que cedeu, logo no dia 1.. :yb624:   so me resta rir, e ter boa disposição para continuar!! quero ver se ainda esta semana substituo o movel :yb663:  , o que significa, vazar o aqua, corais peixes, etc..enfim, a unica boa noticia é que dentro de dias o bm 250, ja ca faz bolhas em casa :SbSourire2:  
agradeço ao tiago garcia e ao cesar pinto, a ajuda e paciencia que têm tido :yb677:  
depois de tudo estar assente, quero ver se posto aqui umas fotos, senão esses comentarios e essas criticas nunca mais aparecem!!! :yb624:  
este pessoal do forum é dificil, só com fotos é que começam a aparecer os posts :yb624:   abraços

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas, isto ainda ta no inicio, mas ja dará para ver qualquer coisinha..

quando tiver mais umas coisinhas pomho mais fotos, com promenores..

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas, isto ainda ta no inicio, mas ja dará para ver qualquer coisinha..
> 
> quando tiver mais umas coisinhas pomho mais fotos, com promenores..


 
Boas...

Podes e devias era alojar as fotos na galeria Reefforum! Seria mais rápido e não haveria o problema de se perderem!!

Um abraço... :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Rui da Silva

> Boas...
> 
> Podes e devias era alojar as fotos na galeria Reefforum! Seria mais rápido e não haveria o problema de se perderem!!
> 
> Um abraço...


feito.. :SbOk:

----------


## Rui da Silva

os primeiros habitantes..












a qualidade das fotos não é a melhor, mas a maquina é nova e eu ainda n percebo nada disto :yb624:  
espero que tenham gostado deste breefing :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...Assim essas fotos que têm muito bom aspecto, ficam na nossa galeria e não se perdem! Mas podias colocar era uma do aquário inteiro, também deverá ter bom aspecto!!Um abraço!!!

----------


## Rui da Silva

> Boas...Assim essas fotos que têm muito bom aspecto, ficam na nossa galeria e não se perdem! Mas podias colocar era uma do aquário inteiro, também deverá ter bom aspecto!!Um abraço!!!


eu tava á espera de ter lá mais umas coisinhas, para n ser uma foto só de layout :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> eu tava á espera de ter lá mais umas coisinhas, para n ser uma foto só de layout


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Boas...  :Olá:  

O Pessoal não se importa! Queremos é ver umas fotos, para dar um "bitaites"  :yb624:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  . Sempre podemos dar uma opinião sobre o Layout!

Um grande abraço.  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui da Silva

nesse caso tomem lá disto..






e para finalizar, um peixe armado em palhaço :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui da Silva

épa, o facto de ninguem comentar significa que ta tudo perfeito e ficou tudo abismado com o meu layout :yb624:   :yb624:  
ja que o pessoal que me conhece não comentou, venham lá as criticas do pessoal que não me conhece..estejam, á vontade que eu não bato em ninguem.. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> épa, o facto de ninguem comentar significa que ta tudo perfeito e ficou tudo abismado com o meu layout  
> ja que o pessoal que me conhece não comentou, venham lá as criticas do pessoal que não me conhece..estejam, á vontade que eu não bato em ninguem..


Boas...  :Olá: 

Tens de dar tempo ao tempo!!  :yb624:   :yb624:  

O layout na minha opinião, está bom, apenas lhe faria uma alteração...

Ou tirava a pedra (que faz de "ponte") que está mais à esquerda ou a do meio. De resto julgo muito bom... Isso vai evoluir... :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Um abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Boas... 
> 
> Tens de dar tempo ao tempo!!   
> 
> O layout na minha opinião, está bom, apenas ...


Eu nem alterações fazia... Isto porque o pessoal esquece-se que estamos a falar só de rocha ainda faltam os corais que é suposto crescerem com as mais diversas formas e orientações. Daí muitas vezes termos que deixar crescer os corais e só depois refazemos o layout e os colocamos em defenitivo. Ou ainda podemos sempre comprar especies destinadas para determinados lugares. Claro que isto é só uma opinião neste caso a minha.

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas.
a ideia é criar um espaço superior(parte de cima das pontes) pra corais duros,de crescimento em altura, mas mais em largura,.! os "pilares" pra duros que cresçam em altura(parte superior dos pilares)e montiporas(parte inferior dos pilares)o areão fica ao cargo dos lps,e moles..tendo este aqua 70cms de fundo, fica bastante espaço para todos..não esquecendo os espaço existente entre os pilares e espaço livre, para os habitantes de barbatanas.. :SbPoiss: 
depois, se for preciso fazer alterações, ou acrescentos de rocha,axo que da maneira que está não será dificil faze-lo..

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rui
o que te vou dizer tu ja sabes e já falamos sobre isso, mas pode ser que alguem tenha mais ideas e te possa ajudar.

eu só alterava esse amontuado de lages que tens incustado a coluna seca
e tentava criar uma coisa diferenta que te de base para mais uns corais visto que assim nao há muito espaço

----------


## Rui da Silva

> boas rui
> o que te vou dizer tu ja sabes e já falamos sobre isso, mas pode ser que alguem tenha mais ideas e te possa ajudar.
> 
> eu só alterava esse amontuado de lages que tens incustado a coluna seca
> e tentava criar uma coisa diferenta que te de base para mais uns corais visto que assim nao há muito espaço


dou-te toda a razão, como te tinha dito..
depois de as coisas assentarem, compro umas rochas bem maturadas, para rectificar essa parte do layout, até porque nessa zona, da maneira que está, é propicio a acumular detritos, o que não me parece agradavel :yb668:   :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Gosto da disposição da rocha. O meu contributo vai no sentido de colocares os corais na rocha, por exemplo os Zoanthus rapidamente começam a crescer para rochas em seu torno. Essa Montipora verde é muito bonita.

Quanto a peixes deixava passsar mais algum tempo e aumentava o cardume das Chromis viridis ou então colocava outros de Chrisiptera parasema.

Abraço

----------


## Rui da Silva

> Olá Rui,
> 
> Gosto da disposição da rocha. O meu contributo vai no sentido de colocares os corais na rocha, por exemplo os Zoanthus rapidamente começam a crescer para rochas em seu torno. Essa Montipora verde é muito bonita.
> 
> Quanto a peixes deixava passsar mais algum tempo e aumentava o cardume das Chromis viridis ou então colocava outros de Chrisiptera parasema.
> 
> Abraço


 :SbOk3:   obrigado ricardo, em relação aos cromis, ao inicio era para fazer uma cardume grande,mas depois vi os pseudoanthias que tambem são muito bonitos e menos vorazes.. é capaz de ser uma boa escolha para um cardume

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas, como recordar é viver, apesar de ainda ter poucos habitantes, aqui vai umas fotos recentes, para mais tarde comparar os crescimentos e evolução do aqua:


















espero que gostem.. abraços

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola rui
esse co2 é igual aos que tenho aqui no trabalho
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui da Silva

> ola rui
> esse co2 é igual aos que tenho aqui no trabalho


 :yb624:   :yb624:  este co2 é barato e faz milagres.. :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas ingo

TENS ????????????????
nao me parece :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

rui milagres???
nao tenhas cuidado nao, pelo que parece esse reactorzinho :yb665:  
é que faz milagres e nao o CO2 pois quaze que nem precisas dele tal é o PH ( alto ) a que isso trabalha.

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas cesar, pelo menos é o que dizem do reactor, agr veremos se assim é..
ja ca tenho outra acropora, e mais uma vez trazia um brinde, mas desta vez, um brinde agradável.. abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehe
Tenho tenho :SbSourire2: 
uns 6  :SbSourire2: 
muito fixe o aqua rui

----------


## Rui da Silva

> hehe
> Tenho tenho
> uns 6 
> muito fixe o aqua rui


obrigado ingo :SbOk:

----------


## Rui da Silva

Boas, aqui está a minha ultima aquizição, que depois de ter levado uma boa sova do meu scopas, mesmo assim, com umas barbatanas rasgadas, come muito bem, todo o tipo de comida, seja congelada, ou danishi.. o desgraçado ficou neste estado:

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas.. tenho uma certa duvida em relação a este carangueijo, que veio á boleia numa acropora milepora verde, será que é benefico?! ele aparenta ser, mas ou muito me engano, ou ja me pareceu ter andado a provar os polipos, sendo a base dos braços do coral onde ele se movimenta de muito dificil visibilidade..logo, como o caso é de duvida, decidi capturá-lo de maneira a saber a vossa opinião, se deverei devolver-lhe o "lar" ou reciclá-lo..
ele tem cerca de 3/4 mm de tamanho.

----------


## Gil Miguel

A experiencia que tenho com esses caranguejos é que sao completamente reef safe.

Eu mantinha-o no aquario.

----------


## Rui da Silva

> A experiencia que tenho com esses caranguejos é que sao completamente reef safe.
> 
> Eu mantinha-o no aquario.


mas pareceu-me que arrancava polipos e metia á boca, é normal?! ou será ele nas bricolages :yb624:  , a limpar possiveis parasitas/etc..

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Parece-me ser um caranguejo "porcelana", habitante comum nas _acroporas_.
A sua existência é benéfica para a colónia de _acropora_, ajuda a manter limpos os espaços entre os ramos do coral, livres de areia, restos de comida e outros parasitas, em troca, vive protegido.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Rui da Silva

gil e paulo, obrigado pelas vossas dicas, sendo assim, vou mante-lo no aqua, visto ser a escolha certa.. obrigado :SbOk5:

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas, ontem agarrei na maquina e tirei umas quantas fotos, deixo aqui algumas que gostei mais..

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rui
quanto ao aquario nao vou comentar pois já estamos fartos de falar sobre ele :Coradoeolhos:  
agora quanto as fotos, nao estao más mas ainda falta um pouquinho de treino, apesar de bonitas estao desfocadas, bem sei que com esse açesório ( 250D close up ) nao é facil conseguir focar bem mas consegue-se.
agora é só treinar  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ingo Barao

Granda Rui

Cada vez melhor esse aqua.
a ver se combinamos a visitinha :SbOk:

----------


## Rui da Silva

Boas a todos.. vou estar de volta ao salgados depois de ter desistido.. o bixinho não morreu, eu vou postar aqui em breve o meu mini progecto.. abraços

----------

